# Mieux vaut ne pas en parler



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Mieux vaut ne pas en parler.*

Il mio tentativo: è preferibile di parlare niente.


----------



## stella_maris_74

BenVitale said:


> è preferibile di parlare niente.



Ciao Ben,
questo corrisponde a:

è meglio non parlarne.

Ciao


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Dani,
Grazie tante per il tuo aiuto!


----------



## urizon9

Ciao!Si può anche dire:è meglio non parlar*ci*,no? Grazie!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Urizon9
purtroppo no, non si può dire in questo caso 

parlarne = parlare di questo argomento
parlarci = parlare (rivolgere la parola) a lui/lei/loro


----------



## urizon9

Grazie mille,Dani! Vado subito a rileggere tutti i vecchi thread su "ci"!


----------

